# 1/32 Korean War US Pilot...



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2009)

Another one....AeroScale :: U.S. Air Force Korean War Jet Pilot


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2009)

Nice find Jan! The pics are helpful in finishing my 1/48th Sabre driver, and coincidentally, I've been trying to locate, for the future, when funds allow (!), a Hasegawa or Kinetic 1/32nd scale Sabre.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2009)

Worth a pint of cold Guinness what!


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2009)

Not half! That pilot figure, although excellent, is a bit pricey at £10 though!


----------

